

Tell HN:  Experience-based pivot for the musical industry - sdrinf

In a nutshell: computer-generated hologram artists realtime A/B testing musical performances using the audience's mood as a feedback channel, maximized for enjoyment.<p>So, you start with some seed-music -take an upcoming (but yet unlicensed) performer, or an old music where the license is already expired.<p>Add some randomization, instruments, mutation, pay other artists, what have you.<p>Point is, do <i>real</i>, but 100% software-based performances on stage, and start A/B testing it against the crowd.<p>It kinda snowballs from there; because while most artists <i>do</i> test, their performance-hours are massively limited by the expectation of their physical presence.<p>It's 1, scalable; 2, non-replicable-able in home enviroments; 3, unique experience<p>Note: I'm not in the position to take action on this idea -just want to get this off my brain. Feel free to steal, copy, or improve :)
======
inerte
No reason, go for it. Seems like fun. I don't think you'll ever change the
"musical industry", but a city bar would work wonderfully.

